# TSH Deficiency



## EmilyJAH415 (Sep 24, 2012)

What would you use as the icd9 code for TSH deficiency?

Thanks!


----------



## jlparker0898 (Sep 24, 2012)

244.9 Hypothyroidism unspecified unless the notes specify the type


----------



## EmilyJAH415 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

